

An Accurate Depiction of the Scale of the Universe by Nikon - tajddin
http://www.nikon.com/about/feelnikon/universcale/index.htm
Many of you may be familiar with a recent flash-based model of the universe that wasn't exactly accurate.<p>I recently found one that's not only accurate, but informative.<p>Check it out.
======
tajddin
It's pretty neat as well because it depicts the relative size of transistors
and LSIs compared to bacteria and the like, which goes to show how far we've
come technologically.

